
Green Tea Press: Free Books by Allen B. Downey - mxschumacher
https://greenteapress.com/wp/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Little Book of Semaphores

[https://greenteapress.com/wp/semaphores/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/semaphores/)

while not on the front page is a really good book that you should read if you
are interested in multithreaded programming. It has a bunch of interesting
puzzles and solutions. Even if you don't use semaphores, these exercises will
be useful in increasing your understanding.

~~~
mxschumacher
It's listed in the Operating Systems section, you'll find it if you scroll
down a bit

------
jmmcd
Think Python, Think Complexity, and Think Statistics are all really excellent.
Downey is an artist of CS pedagogy.

------
slyu
Think Complexity [https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
complexity-2e/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-complexity-2e/)

------
alexibm
Just few hours ago, while driving, I was driving and thinking of one of the
books - Little Book of Semaphores. I need to go through some the algorithms
and try to formally verify them in COQ, since I'm learning how to do formal
proves.

------
lprd
Any of these worth diving into?

~~~
parentheses
there's many HN articles from this domain. check out feedback there.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=greenteapress.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=greenteapress.com)

